# Ipad et synchronisation



## antouffe (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter à ma mère un Ipad. Cependant, je souhaite le configurer pour ma mère avant de le lui donner. Pourra t'elle le synchroniser sur son propre ordinateur? Je ne pense pas qu'elle est Itunes.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## pb88081 (16 Août 2012)

antouffe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite acheter à ma mère un Ipad. Cependant, je souhaite le configurer pour ma mère avant de le lui donner. Pourra t'elle le synchroniser sur son propre ordinateur? Je ne pense pas qu'elle est Itunes.
> 
> Merci d'avance,



Bonsoir,
Pour synchroniser ses musiques elle devra installer iTunes sur son ordinateur si elle souhaite récupérer ses chansons qui sont sur CD.
Bonne soirée


----------



## antouffe (16 Août 2012)

Merci de ta réponse,

En fait, ma question est mal formulée. Quand elle branchera l'Ipad sur son ordinateur, cela effacera t-il les données présentes sur son Ipad ou non?


----------



## antouffe (16 Août 2012)

J'entends par configurer:

-installer les applications
-paramétrer son compte mail et son compte itunes
-faire quelques réglages comme mettre un mot de passe
-rajouter les photos de la famille


----------



## antouffe (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes ces informations. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de ces produits. Pour les photos, je laisserai ma mère le faire. Je pense que ce sera simple. 

Merci beaucoup et bonne journée,


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Août 2012)

je précise un peu: il s'agit bien d'une synchronisation... le contenu de ton ipad sera le contenu de ton ordinateur... Si tu changes d'ordinateur pour la synchro, tu changes le contenu de l'ipad... impossible de se synchroniser sur 2 ordinateurs différents... De plus, les applications sont liées à ton compte iTunes...


----------



## JCmac86 (1 Septembre 2012)

L'iPad est une machine formidable: on peut tout faire, on reste des heures à baver dessus et à le caresser dans tous les sens.... jusqu'au moment où on prend conscience du sens du mot "sandbagged" en anglais! Alors là ça se gâte! En gros tout va bien tant qu'on est chez soi ou dans une zone wifi accessible, en gros tant qu'on fait de la mobilité autour de son canapé. Quand on a la 3G, c'est un peu plus souple, mais pas terrible quand même. Quand on pense à l'utilité que pourrait avoir Plans par ex , loin de toute connexion civilisée, on en est vert de rage.
Mais là où c'est vraiment nul de chez nul, c'est que l'on ne peut PAS faire communiquer son iPad avec une machine de la même marque, Apple!! Rien à faire, sauf bien sûr en passant par Wifi , le mail, le cloud, Dropbox etc. Connexion bluetooth?? Vous n'y pensez pas! Filaire? Non,mais, vous plaisantez?
Autrement dit l'ipad n'est pas vraiment une machine mobile, juste  un super gadget rutilant, la première vraie déception d'Apple depuis que je fonctionne avec cette marque , c'est à dire plus de 25 ans.
Heureusement, la mini tablette Samsung (Galaxy Note) elle, sait causer à mon Mac et réciproquement! C'est pas beau, ça?:rose::hein:


----------



## pabar (5 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux le connecter à n'importe quelle machine PC ou MAC. A partir de là tu peux utiliser Itunes (via les applications installées) et/ou en Wifi via des appli du type USB pro.


----------

